# new home based caterer seeking some experienced advise!



## richard bryson (Sep 25, 2010)

My name is Richard Bryson, I am a chef at The Ritz Carlton Amelia Island. I have started up my own side home based catering business www.aromaticscatering.com specializing in personal chef and wine dinner based events. I recieved an e-mail from a woman wanting me to cater her wedding reception of light hors douerves on the beach. Anyone have personal experience with this?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

yep, what would you like to know?


----------



## chef torrie (Mar 1, 2011)

Of course, seems like spring/summertime all I'm ever doing is weddings. Watcha thinking of?


----------



## eimal143 (Mar 23, 2011)

Better ask her motif in her wedding for you to adjust some design for your catering!


----------

